# has anyone quit using small cell



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Maybe this question should be on the general forum since people who have quit, if there are any, would have no reason to go into this one.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

Could someone move it for me please?

Tony


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Just start a new thread.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Not seeing any positive responses on either forum so far. It's early, but it sure sounds like a vote of confidence for small cell. Glad you asked this question because I have been doing a lot of thinking about trying small cell but have taken no action. Maybe this is what I need to get me off my --- and make me do something more than read about it.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

I started sc from the start and belong to 3 clubs.It is very interesting how nobody ever told me about their experiances exept that my way will never work.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

>It is very interesting how nobody ever told me about their experiances exept that my way will never work.


Ive lost count the times it has been said to me too


I agree if no one replies then it has to be a winner.

If someone does, then maybe they over looked something or didnt ask for help when thinks started going wrong.

I personally think there is more info on this site than you can get from a years worth off magazines.


Tony

[ November 07, 2006, 12:50 PM: Message edited by: tony350i ]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I personally think there is more info on this site than you can get from a years worth off magazines.

And if you are not using the search engine here, you are missing years of knowledge.

The only thing that I am not using, or I should say trying not to use, is foundationless. I'm really tired of moth and mice damage, I'm much happier with fully drawn plastic.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

>I'm really tired of moth and mice damage

I had some p/c comb that had some wax moth on it, I put it in some hot water in a bucket for five minutes and then got a air line on it and it come up like new.

Tony


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Bullseye

you don't have SHB do you?
I'm wondering if plastic comb helps with them
I'm beginning to see them and wondering what to do about it

Dave


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

So far the poll indicates that there are about 21 small cell users who took the poll. Of that number only 1 has quit, but relatively few people have been using SC for >5 years. It will be`interesting to see what people are saying in another five years.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dee Lusby started in 1983, so that's 23 years...









You'd be surprised how many small cell beekeepers don't bother with this forum because of the flack and just stick with the organics group.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

--So far the poll indicates that there are about 21 small cell users who took the poll. Of that number only 1 has quit,--(Aspera)

Probably Mr. Fischer sabotaging the polls.


----------



## honigbiene (Sep 6, 2006)

MB: >You'd be surprised how many small cell beekeepers don't bother with this forum because of the flack and just stick with the organics group.<

Michael, would you please give the link to the organics group? Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Organicbeekeepers

The link is also on my web page.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Bullseye

you don't have SHB do you?

I know of some about twenty-five miles north of Wichita, that is between where I keep them here and at the farm in Marion, but I haven't seen any, yet.

>I'm wondering if plastic comb helps with them

I don't think any critters can damage them. The only worry I have is deer hunters shooting hives.

Please do not respond to shooting hives on this thread. Barry started another thread for that. Thank you. (I didn't mean to hijack this thread,,,)

[ November 10, 2006, 08:43 AM: Message edited by: BULLSEYE BILL ]


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

.
I know many beekeepers who has not succeeded with small cells. But it is vain to debate with natural beekeepers. Belief makes so strong.

No official authority recommends small cell as varroa control. Why?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I know many beekeepers who has not succeeded with small cells.

Finnman, perhaps you could get them to post what they did and why they quit?

After all that is the point of the question and we can't find any.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Right Michael,
Since finman knows manny and nobody ansvered our questions maybee they are not online. And not being on line they did not get the info how to succede .Could that be the problem??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>And not being on line they did not get the info how to succede .Could that be the problem??

Certainly. Success and failure at anything is all in the details.

I think changing oil is simple thing and yet I've seen it messed up worse than I thought possible by those quick change places. I've had gaskets left on from the old oil filter that blew, I've had cross threaded fill plugs, and overfilled crankcases which blew the main seal.

Success and failure is all in the details.


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

Perhaps


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, so can anybody elaborate on some things that might go wrong. I of course would love to learn how to regress the right way BEFORE I do it! Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It takes finesse to do anything with bees. When swapping out combs (which many who are not regressing do to have clean wax) it takes finesse. Meaning you don't just pull combs out, you try to pull out empty ones. If you can't do that you try to pull out combs with honey, not brood. If you want the brood to emerge first you put some of it above the excluder. But again, you have to make sure there are enough bees to cover the brood or you'll kill some of it.

As far as succeeding with the mites, what is necessary is to try to get 4.9mm or smaller in the core of the brood nest. This requires more than just 4.9mm foundation in the hive. It requires measuring and keeping the smallest you have and culling the largest until you get down to that size. The first set of comb they build probably won't be 4.9mm. It is more likely going to be about 5.1mm.

I think the most common mistake would be to just put 4.9mm in and assume you don't need to regress (probably do another turn over of comb) and assume you don't need to monitor the mites and possibly intervene in some way, until you get regressed.


----------

